# How to: T-Perm - Fast/Slow



## pjk (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

lol, i think that's how 90% of the ppl do it


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 22, 2007)

I do everything the same, but the last part. I don't like that F at the end, thus instead of R' F, I do l' U'.


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, most people do it that way, and so do I.


----------



## drkmagicard (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah i do it like that
for most of the PLL do you use mostly your right hand? i do


----------



## AbelBrata (Sep 26, 2007)

for the last F', I use my left pointer instead of right thumb.


----------



## Jilvin (Sep 26, 2007)

I do it the same was and it takes me like 6 seconds.

Do I just suck at finger tricks?


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

i do the same thing except the F' at the end


----------



## Dyste (Dec 25, 2007)

I do R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'.


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2007)

that's exactly what PJK did on the vid.....
merry christmas


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 29, 2007)

what method is this for or can it be used for all?


----------



## Dyste (Dec 29, 2007)

Technically, it's Fridrich. But it's just a permutation, so it can be applied to various other methods. You can use this for switching two corners in that step in Roux. Oh, and I just didn't really take a good look at it. It was awkward viewing it from that angle with all the corner cutting.


----------

